# Razor 1000 Write up!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

BOOM, 107 HP. Nuff said

http://www.atv.com/blog/2013/07/polaris-to-introduce-new-107-horsepower-rzr-xp-1000.html

.


----------



## samredarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

BOOM :an4::an4:


----------

